# Technacolor & Plush Glass - Haul, Review, comparison Pics



## Ms. Z (Aug 3, 2006)

All of the eye shadows in this collection are soooooooo pretty; even the ones that I can’t wear.  
The Technakhol Eyeliners are very nice too; at least the ones I tried on my hand, Uniform, Jade Way and Smoothblue (I didn’t buy any of these, since they are not LE I can get them in the future.
I am not impressed with the sheerness of the Plushglass, 
but I did get one because it does seem to plump my lips just a bit.  I don’t know if this has happened to any of you, but I thought it worth mentioning.  It’s very hot & sunny here today in NYC; it intensified the heat on my lips; made me feel comfortable.

My haul?
•Ample Pink Plush Glass
•Jeweltone e/s *I have never seen a Purple like this one; I might not wear it but I had to have it!
•Blue Edge e/s *Reminds me of Night Owl, but the color is richer
•Pompous Blue e/s *this one is gorgeous! it might be similar to Bluer Blue, but I will have to wait to get home to compare it.
•Lightshade e/s *I compared this one to Wishful, it’s similar/slightly darker

Macy’s on 34th Street didn’t get B-Rich (a common occurrence at this store); I’m going to have to go somewhere else for that one.

*I will post more pics tomorrow*​
Read additional info
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.p...ht=TECHNACOLOR

I found the B-Rich e/s at Bloomingdale’s yesterday; unfortunately I also added a few more items to my haul.  I’m outta control!!!!!!!!!!!!!
•B-Rich e/s
•Confectionary Nail Lacquer
•Wildly Lush *I couldn’t help it, looked great over my Poetic  License l/g

P.S. They gave me a Untamed post card and gave me an appointment for the release date.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 3, 2006)

Comparison photos


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 3, 2006)

im so glad i ordered blue edge. it looks sooo pretty!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Aug 3, 2006)

thanks so much to those of you who posted pics!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 i am going to check out the es's  and liners tommorrow. i am totally indifferent to the plumpers.
 if this does nothing for me i may just have to see if my nordies has the bobbi brown chocolate eyes set. bite my tounge I KNOW!


----------



## Joke (Aug 4, 2006)

gorgeous! you picked the most gorgeous shades!


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 4, 2006)

nice hau. i want Ample Pink


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 4, 2006)

*More Technacolor photos added & UnTamed postcard*

More photos added.


----------



## juli (Aug 4, 2006)

Nice haul. I was gonna pass this whole collections but now I must reconsider... =P


----------



## battipatti (Aug 4, 2006)

What a pretty haul! I was trying to not buy anything from any new collections, its so hard though!


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 4, 2006)

now i think i need pompous blue b4 it sells out. lol


----------



## AppleDiva (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_now i think i need pompous blue b4 it sells out. lol_

 
Urghhh I cannot believe that I overlooked Pompous Blue.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now, I want it.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Urghhh I cannot believe that I overlooked Pompous Blue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now, I want it._

 
Check out C-Shocks Big T, its not the same but similar *photos below.
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=75312


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_Check out C-Shocks Big T, its not the same but similar *photos below.
http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=75312_

 
I was wondering if they were really similar.  Glad to know that they are, one less shadow to worry about.  I really do want Blue Edge though.


----------

